# How much flow is to much on planted tank



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I have a 55gal planted tank with xp3 spray bar I want to know how much flow is to much on plants? I have blyxa japonica and cabomba furcata in the path of the spray bar on the other side of tank everything is almost falling over because of the high flow. I really don't want to have any surface movement at all to keep the co2 in. I tryed the other Power Jet Nozzle but it has to much flow, I also moved the spray bar kinda pointing at the surface but then it will get fast swirls. Any1 got any advise?


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Personally i like to have my spray bar break the water surface a bit... yes you will off gas some CO2 but the positive of it is you will also allow some O2 to be dissolved... gas exchange is very important for healthy plants and fish. 

As far as the amount of flow in the tank. if the filter is new remember over the next 2-3 weeks the flow is going to be dramatically reduced as you get some build up inside the tubs and filter chambers as well as the biomedia and sponges. For reference i have a 75g and i am running a Ehiem 2217, a Magnum 350 as well as a Karollia 2 power head. and still feel that i could use slightly better circulation.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Point your spray bar towards the glass. You will still get water movement but the flow will be diffused.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

For what its worth, if it doesn't rip them out of the substrate its probably alright. Extra circulation seems to make a big difference.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got up to 1450gph in my 125g tank and it's at the point I would consider it just enough. I know everyone's situation is different, but water flow/distribution is huge, especially as your lighting increases. At least this is what I'm finding!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You could drill the holes larger in the spray bar. Then you would have the same gallons per hour, but it would not be such a strong blast right there at the spray bar. Or add on to it, so it is longer, and less flow ccomes out of each hole, and the flow is better spread across the tank.

I aim for about 10x the tank volume in water movement, and this is made up from the filter, power heads and (in summer) supplemented with air bubblers.

For fish that like such fast flow (Hillstream Loaches and fresh water Gobies) I have set up a river tank with a power head and filter aligned to produce a one way flow equal to about 20x the tank volume.
http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

Most tanks have a more diffuse flow, though. 
I try to create a pretty good ripple at the surface, but not enough to create noise. When I hear the water movement I know it is time to top off the tank!

Some plants seem to thrive best in higher water flow (Bolbitis comes to mind) while others prefer a gentler flow. Enough to circulate the nutrients and refresh the CO2 in their neighborhood, but not more than a gentle waving of their leaves. 
If plants such as Echinodorus are not standing upright, the water movement is probably too much.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Diana K said:


> You could drill the holes larger in the spray bar. Then you would have the same gallons per hour, but it would not be such a strong blast right there at the spray bar. Or add on to it, so it is longer, and less flow ccomes out of each hole, and the flow is better spread across the tank.
> 
> I aim for about 10x the tank volume in water movement, and this is made up from the filter, power heads and (in summer) supplemented with air bubblers.
> 
> ...


Well said, and I completely second that!


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys I drilled out the holes a little and that did the trick . Now plants aren't getting pulled from the ground.


----------

